# طلب مساعدة .... ضروري ....



## م.كيماوي (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم .. يعطيكوا العافية ... 

ممكن أطلب من زملائي المهندسين الصناعيين معلومات عن

 Composite mold casting operation >>>

ضروري كتير ... وبأسرع وقت ...

:84:​


----------

